# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Скорлупа яиц — идеальный источник кальция

## АВИАТОР

Как известно, недостаток кальция, особенно в костях, — одно из самых распространенных нарушений обмена веществ. Это рахит и неправильный рост зубов у детей, искривление позвоночника и испорченные зубы,хрупкость костей у пожилых людей. Расстройство кальциевого обмена часто сопровождается малокровием, подверженностью простудам, аллергией, герпесом на губах, понижением сопротивляемости действию радиации. У женщин к этому добавляются бели, слабость родовых схваток, атония мускулатуры матки. Выправить нарушения обмена кальция удается с трудом, так как применяемые медициной препараты — хлористый кальций, гипс, мел — плохо усваиваются организмом. 
     Исследования венгерских медиков показали, что скорлупа куриных яиц, состоящая на 90% из карбоната кальция (углекислый кальций), как раз усваивается легко. При этом она содержит все необходимые для организма микроэлементы: медь, фтор, железо, марганец, молибден, фосфор, серу, цинк, кремний и другие — всего 27 элементов! Особенно важно значительное содержание в ней кремния и молибдена — этими элементами крайне бедна наша повседневная пища, но они совершенно необходимы для нормального протекания биохимических реакций в организме. Состав яичной скорлупы поразительно совпадает с составом костей и зубов и, более того, стимулирует кроветворную функцию костного мозга, что особенно ценно в условиях радиационного поражения.
      Особенно полезна скорлупа куриных яиц маленьким детям, начиная от года, ведь в их организме процессы образования костной ткани идут наиболее интенсивно и требуют бесперебойного поступления кальция. Скорлупа, включенная в детское питание, крайне благотворно действует при рахите и анемии, развивающейся параллельно рахиту. 
    На основе своих исследований доктор Кромпехер дает следующие рекомендации: 
-обязательна скорлупочная профилактика при беременности; 
-чрезвычайно желательна для детей от 1 года до 6 лет; 
-желательна в подростковом и юношеском возрасте (до 19-20); 
-профилактика дважды в год полезна для взрослых в целях
  предупреждения заболеваний позвоночника, кариеса зубов и остеопороза; 
-яичная скорлупа — прекрасное выводящее средство для радионуклидов и может эффективно использоваться в очагах радиоактивного заражения, ибо она препятствует накоплению в костном мозге ядер стронция-90.




> Современные исследования показали, что скорлупа куриного яйца - идеальный источник кальция, который легко усваивается организмом, особенно молодым, растущим. Недостаток кальция, тем более в костях - одно из самых распространенных в наши дни нарушений обмена веществ: расстройство кальциевого обмена часто сопровождается малокровием, подверженностью к простудам, аллергией, герпесом на губах, понижением сопротивляемости действию радиации. Яичная скорлупа - прекрасное выводящее средство для радионуклидов и может эффективно использоваться в очагах радиоактивного заражения, ибо она препятствует накоплению в костном мозгу ядер стронция-90 (употреблять по 2-6 г в день, четверть чайной ложки).
>  Выправить нарушение обмена кальция традиционно медицинским способом удается с трудом -применяемые препараты (хлористый кальций, гипс, мел) плохо усваиваются организмом, а вот скорлупа куриных яиц, состоящая на 90% из карбоната кальция, - легко. Вдобавок она содержит все необходимые для организма микроэлементы, в том числе медь, фтор, железо, марганец, молибден, фосфор, серу, кремний, цинк и другие (всего 27 элементов). Важное значение имеет наличие в ней кремния и молибдена- этими элементами бедна наша повседневная пища, а они совершенно необходимы, чтобы в организме нормально протекали биохимические процессы.
>    Поразительно совпадая по составу с костями и зубами, яичная скорлупа именно их укрепляет в первую очередь. Но не только их. Она стимулирует кроветворную функцию костного мозга, что весьма ценно в условиях радиационного повреждения. Введение в пищу порошка из яичной скорлупы показало ее высокую терапевтическую активность, то есть отсутствие каких-либо побочных явлений, в том числе бактериального заражения. Скорлупа утиных яиц, кстати, этим свойством не обладает - часто она инфицированна, тем самым не пригодна к применению. Скорлупа, включенная в детское питание, оказывает ускоренное заживление при таких ортопедических заболеваниях, как врожденный вывих бедра или остеопороз (размягчение костей). Прием скорлупы особенно полезен в начале года, когда кальциевый обмен заметно замедляется.
>    Методика использования скорлупы куриных яиц очень проста. В большинстве случаев скорлупа не требует специальной стерилизации. Яйца предварительно моются тепловатой водой с мылом, тщательно ополаскиваются. Для маленьких детей необходимо на 5 минут поместить яйцо в кипящую воду, для взрослых - на 6-7 минут. Скорлупа от яиц, сваренных вкрутую, чуть менее активна, зато полностью готова к использованию, пройдя стерилизацию во время варки. Дозировка - от 1,5 до 3 г ежедневно, в зависимости от возраста. Растирать порошок лучше в ступке: замечено, что при использовании кофемолки, препарат получается менее активный. Принимать следует в утренние часы.
>   Есть такое устойчивое мнение, что куриная яичная скорлупа очень полезна. Кто-то ее даже толчет и пьет, как витамины. Ученые давно уже подтвердили, что это идеальный источник кальция, который легко усваивается организмом. Кстати, в старинных лечебниках в составе многих целительных смесей упоминаются как компоненты куриные яйца вместе со скорлупой или одна скорлупа. Венгерский врач Кромпехер с группой медиков и биологов заинтересовался полезными для здоровья свойствами скорлупы куриных яиц. 
>  Методика применения скорлупы куриных яиц очень проста. Яйца предварительно моются теплой водой с мылом, хорошо ополаскиваются. В большинстве случаев скорлупа не требует специальной стерилизации. Для маленьких детей необходимо на 5 минут помещать ее в кипящую воду. Скорлупа от яиц, сваренных вкрутую, чуть менее активна, но зато полностью готова к использованию, пройдя стерилизацию в процессе варки. Дозировка — от 1,5 до 3 граммов ежедневно в зависимости от возраста. Растирать в порошок скорлупу лучше в ступке: замечено, что при использовании кофемолки препарат получается менее активный. Прием с утренней едой — с творогом или с кашами. В аптеках западных стран порошок из скорлупы куриных яиц продается с 1970 года. 
> Много хлопот приносит, особенно у детей, диатез аллергического происхождения. Возьмите на заметку старинный рецепт, опубликованный в книге И. П. Неумывакина и Л. С. Неумывакиной «Здоровье в ваших руках». Свежее яйцо отварить вкрутую, снять скорлупу, тщательно удалить выстилающую ее пленку. Скорлупу подсушить в течение 2-3 часов (не на жару и не под прямыми солнечными лучами). В фарфоровой ступке измельчить скорлупу в пудру (но не в мелкий порошок). 
> Ребенку от 6 месяцев до 1 года дают пудру на кончике ножа, от 1 до 3 лет в два раза больше. В 5-7 лет уже половину измельченной скорлупы. Перед тем, как давать ребенку, в порошок надо выдавить несколько капель лимонного сока, при этом химические реакции переводят вещества, содержащиеся в скорлупе, в часности кальций, в хорошо усвояемые организмом формы. Это делают ежедневно от одного до нескольких месяцев. Метод абсолютно безвреден. Результат скажется в том, что впоследствии не будет никакой реакции на те продукты, которые вызывали диатез.
> В. В. Караваев, разработавший собственную систему оздоровления организма, рекомендует для нормализации щелочно-кислотного равновесия принимать внутрь толченую яичную скорлупу. Использовать можно скорлупу только от сырых яиц. В течение часа ее промывают холодной водой и затем прокаливают. Хранят скорлупу в стеклянной банке с крышкой, но не в полиэтиленовом пакете. Прежде чем начать прием скорлупы, надо обратить внимание, какая из ваших ноздрей дышит легче. Если левая — вам показан прием скорлупы, если же правая — скорлупу принимать не следует. (Надо отметить, что при кажущейся парадоксальности советов Караваева они имеют под собой достаточно серьезное научное обоснование.) Здоровые люди также должны принимать скорлупу, но только когда они себя особенно хорошо чувствуют, ощущают бодрость и хорошее настроение. 
> Принимать скорлупу следует в толченом виде, 1 столовую ложку в день, желательно с 2-3 каплями сока лимона. В крайнем случае заменителем яичной скорлупы может служить аптечный препарат карбонат кальция (углекислый кальций).

----------


## Asteriks

Мама моей ученицы - фармацевт. Она с детства своим детям давала есть порошок из скорлупы яиц. Для укрепления зубов. В ступке толкла хорошо вымытую скорлупу и в виде порошка добавляла в кашки. =)

----------

